# Ross' 55 gallon Planted Community Tank



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

I figured that since I've been talking about my tank in various threads lately that I would post a few pictures. These aren't the best but in time hopefully I can get some better shots and also get the algae under control. I will give a fish list tomorrow perhaps, for now here's a few of the stats

lighting 4x 65w
filter eheim 2215 & Marineland Penguin 350 (hob only on after lights out)
koralia power head
DIY co2, ******* bubble counter and reactor
2 pieces of driftwood, 8 half coconuts
and plants
each end left of the tank has florite red about 3 inches deep and 8 inches wide. The rest is black and white stone. This tank was never intended to have this many plants.....when I move I will be changing the substrate to better suit plant growth.

hope you enjoy 









































































thanks for looking
Ross


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ross that looks great! 

Reminds me of a hidden village lol!


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks lol,

I had actually considered putting a miniture hawian type farmer in there for laughs lol

I wasn't sure I'd like the coconuts, but the fish sure like them and so do I


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

That looks cool love the huts and your tree.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

coconuts do look awesome.

hygros have really grown alot! looks great man


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

pat3612 said:


> That looks cool love the huts and your tree.


Thanks, that moss is finally starting to grow, I think it's going to look nice once it greens up. That is if the pleco's don't eat all the wood before that happens lol



atclarkson said:


> coconuts do look awesome.
> 
> hygros have really grown alot! looks great man


Thanks, I'm happy with how it's coming along


----------



## evilmonkey (Feb 6, 2009)

love the coconut huts


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

evilmonkey said:


> love the coconut huts


thanks, they we sooooooo easy to make and at a buck 69 each were really cheap as well and it only took me 10-15 minutes to make each one.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

*Pelvicachromis Pulcher Kribensis*

Here are a few pics of my kribs, these are some of my favorite fish.




























sorry bout the blurry pics, these fish don't like to stay still for long.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

*Apistogramma agassizii*

Here are a few more pics of the Apistogramma agassiziis

the male









sub dominant female









the male




































dominant female










they are all looking much better


----------

